# WB Buckeye Burl Turkey Trumpet



## ghost1066 (May 14, 2014)

I finally got up the nerve to turn a piece of the BEB I got and here are the results. This stuff was not easy to work I bet I spent at least 4-5 hours making this one little piece. I'm still not happy with the way I am mounting the blanks on the lathe and haven't decided how to fix it.

I got a couple of better pics of the pistachio trumpet maybe you can see what a pretty piece of wood it is. 

Each blank got an ABW cap, deer antler insert and delrin mouthpiece. Each cap is sitting on a tenon but I left a small recess for the insert to sit down into the cap. The insert is a two tier stepped tenon that goes into the call just over a half an inch. The total length of the blank is 5 inches.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (May 14, 2014)

Tommy, the buckeye looks awesome and so does the Pistache !!!!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Tommy, the buckeye looks awesome and so does the Pistache !!!!


Thanks Tom it is so much better in hand this camera does nothing for the wood. I am trying to figure out a camera set up that will work now that my other one got lost.


----------



## David Seaba (May 14, 2014)

Wow Tommy
Those look great.
David


----------



## steve bellinger (May 14, 2014)

great job man.


----------



## ironman123 (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely awesome.

Ray


----------



## bearmanric (May 15, 2014)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## James (May 15, 2014)

Very Nice


----------

